# In her Undies - Chatthika Possible NSFW * Definitely sexy * DLIYDL



## Trever1t (Nov 10, 2013)

She called me and asked if I'd shoot her in her underwear...like I'd say no to a good friend in need?




_POR5372-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


2)



_POR5360-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

3.



_POR5236-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

4.



_POR5170-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mishele (Nov 10, 2013)

You're a good man, Trever! I do believe her needs were well taken care of.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 10, 2013)

very nice Trever!
smashing work as always!
i LOVE the paw tattoos!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 10, 2013)

I would have asked back and say... happy ending?


----------



## IByte (Nov 10, 2013)

Well hello superwoman


----------



## DougGrigg (Nov 10, 2013)

Cant say no to a damsel in distress can you?


----------



## santoshrane (Nov 10, 2013)

Lovely superwoman.  Was there only a front shot 

Santosh Rane


----------



## kathyt (Nov 10, 2013)

I want some dramatic lighting. She is a wow, and the lighting is blah. Gimme some of that dramatic lighting like you have been posting on FB!


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 10, 2013)

Quick studio session, my studio is my white walled 12x12' white walled livingroom. Not much I can do in here which is why you see the majority of my work outdoors where the light can be manipulated more easily but I agree with you 100% Kathy. I have 300 frames of her and her friend from last night. Working on one more to post soon. This is our 4th or 5th time working together, each time she improves my portfolio. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 10, 2013)

Ok here is my serious CC. Put more thoughts to your shot. If it were me i would make her wear unbottoned shirt with a tie plus thick frame glasses.  Take your lighting to the next level and experiment more.Blow her hair with a fan. Add more light source.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 10, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Ok here is my serious CC. Put more thoughts to your shot. If it were me i would make her wear unbottoned shirt with a tie plus thick frame glasses.  Take your lighting to the next level and experiment more.Blow her hair with a fan. Add more light source.


A tie Robin? Come on. Soooo 1998 boudoir.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 10, 2013)

Superman... Doh!


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 10, 2013)

I had no idea what she was bringing. Not a planned shoot. She said she wanted me to take her in her undies, enough said. 




_POR5360-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## IByte (Nov 10, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Ok here is my serious CC. Put more thoughts to your shot. If it were me i would make her wear unbottoned shirt with a tie plus thick frame glasses.  Take your lighting to the next level and experiment more.Blow her hair with a fan. Add more light source.



Hmmm just a mild manne ed super model lol.


----------



## IByte (Nov 10, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> I had no idea what she was bringing. Not a planned shoot. She said she wanted me to take her in her undies, enough said.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/trever1t/10780810784/
> _POR5360-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr



No complaints over here.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Nov 10, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> I had no idea what she was bringing. Not a planned shoot. She said she wanted me to take her in her undies, enough said.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/trever1t/10780810784/ _POR5360-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr



Some guys have all the luck!

Sounds like the beginning of a Penthouse story. Er, um, so I'm told.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 10, 2013)

I have to add that her curves are all hers. No liquify was used at all. I've never seen a thin girl like her (borderline anorexic) with such shape.


----------



## Granddad (Nov 10, 2013)

Lighting and clothing choice aside, I like these shots. I like the poses and the facial expressions you captured especially.

Forget Robin's 90s sexy secretary look, go for elegant 50s lingerie next time! :mrgreen: 

P.S. On further thought (inspiration?), she'd look great as a 1920s Shanghai gangsta moll. Elegantly depraved.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 10, 2013)

cool ideas! I might have to get some props and old clothing to pull that off!




_POR5236-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 11, 2013)

santoshrane said:


> Lovely superwoman.  Was there only a front shot
> 
> Santosh Rane



lol, you know there are like hundreds more that he doesnt share.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 11, 2013)

mishele said:


> You're a good man, Trever! I do believe her needs were well taken care of.



How do you know?!?!? Did he share the video with you? Stop holding out Trevor!!! lol


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 11, 2013)

You just need some Kryptonite so you can have complete control. Simon says take all your clothes off. Just lovely.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 11, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> She called me and asked if I'd shoot her in her underwear...like I'd say no to a good friend in need?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Three cheers and a beer for *Superman panties*!!!


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 11, 2013)

_POR5170-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## IByte (Nov 11, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/trever1t/10812453206/
> _POR5170-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr



Tattoos, tattoos, tattoos oh how i love thee .


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 11, 2013)

I think I've said this before, but here goes. I'm gay as hell, and I would jump on any chance to photograph this girl! She is absolutely stunning! I agree with a lot of whats already been said about the lighting. Softer natural light would compliment her so well in my opinion; the white wall just isn't doing her justice, and I've seen enough of your outdoor stuff to know that these could have been stellar if you had brought the shoot to an outdoor location. You should talk to her about perhaps shooting in the Marin Headlands. The army bunkers always make a great location, and the rolling hills and beaches are just beautiful. She may also want to get her roots done before her next shoot too. Just something to consider. 

Also, does this girl have a modeling page? I'd love to follow her work.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 12, 2013)

DanOstergren said:


> I think I've said this before, but here goes. I'm gay as hell, and I would jump on any chance to photograph this girl! She is absolutely stunning! I agree with a lot of whats already been said about the lighting. Softer natural light would compliment her so well in my opinion; the white wall just isn't doing her justice, and I've seen enough of your outdoor stuff to know that these could have been stellar if you had brought the shoot to an outdoor location. You should talk to her about perhaps shooting in the Marin Headlands. The army bunkers always make a great location, and the rolling hills and beaches are just beautiful. She may also want to get her roots done before her next shoot too. Just something to consider.   Also, does this girl have a modeling page? I'd love to follow her work.



Thanks Dan! No modeling page. She's really only worked with a few photographers and seems to feel comfortable with me when she gets an urge to model. The only mutually available time we had was Sat night. Work really gets in the way of my play!
I do prefer to work in nature and I love your ideas but I just don't have that time these days. Maybe our next shoot come spring I'll use that idea!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 12, 2013)

DanOstergren said:


> I'm gay as hell





DanOstergren said:


> She may also want to get her roots done before her next shoot too.



And there is your proof, lol


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 12, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> She's really only worked with a few "photographers" and seems to feel comfortable with me when she gets an urge to "model".



I fixed that for you. Youre welcome.


----------



## Granddad (Nov 13, 2013)

Roots? What roots? :scratch:


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 13, 2013)

the dark roots are the thing these days...like over sized fake body enhancements.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 13, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> the dark roots are the thing these days...like over sized fake body enhancements.


I think she may be about a decade behind on that trend. Regardless, she has some real talent and incredible looks. There is no reason why you and her couldn't land some magazine covers if you keep working together.


----------



## AnimalLover (Nov 14, 2013)

IByte said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.flickr.com/photos/trever1t/10812453206/
> ...



I didn't see any tattoos


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 14, 2013)

DanOstergren said:


> I think she may be about a decade behind on that trend. Regardless, she has some real talent and incredible looks. There is no reason why you and her couldn't land some magazine covers if you keep working together.



Thanks Dan!


----------

